# Blast from the past- CATCH Pimg



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

To be honest, I thought I did make a post here, but I have searched and searched and don’t see one. I haven't been around these parts of the interwebs in a couple years. Today I got a PM from a forum member asking how Pimg was doing. 

Well I’m sad to say that in Aug 2016, Pimg left us and is patiently waiting for me on the other side. Some of you may still be around from when we joined nearly a decade ago- just rookies looking to do some cool agility stuff. Well if you recall, we chased our inspiration: Tangy, and I think we more than held our own! Pimg was a phenomenal dog, my absolute best friend, and more than any human ever deserved. I still miss her often nearly 2.5 years later. She was my world.

A while back I put together a memorial video highlighting her amazing life. I think you all (especially you old timers, if any of you are still around) may enjoy it.

If signatures still show here, than you can find her many accomplishments and titles in my signature. But more than performing for huge crowds, beating border collies in agility, willingly and athletically doing any sport I asked of her, and being perfectly stable in basically any environment- it was the quiet hikes through the woods and swimming through streams that I miss most. What I’d give to pet her velvety muzzle again.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

that video is delightful. What a lovely way to remember your time together (off to wipe my eyes now)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't see the video


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Rest In Peace Pimg. Many tears- it all goes by so fast and life is never the same. Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

RIP little girl! So sorry for your loss. She was one lucky girl to have somebody love her as much as you! She must have been a fantastic dog!


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

I have just started coming back to the forum as well. I remember you both well. Hope you are doing well.

She was truly a wonderful dog who I enjoyed following.

If I renember, you had a young pup as well.. ?


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Wow! What a life she had! Rest in peace Pimg.


----------



## NaughtyNibbler (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I watched the video and can understand how much you miss Pimg.

*Note: * If you are on a laptop and right click over the play button for the video, you will get a menu with an option to *"Copy Video URL at Current Time". *I was able to view the video that way. This may apply differently if you are using a phone or other device.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks for coming back and posting - I hope you’re enjoying a new agility journey these days. I always enjoyed your posts.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I remember your girl, and stories of fun and activities. Such a beautiful girl, so many memories. They always leave us too soon. Peace be with you.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> If I renember, you had a young pup as well.. ?


Yes- a Malinois (High Jinks)- he’s now a multi-time barn hunt champion and placed 5th overall at Nationals last year. He is now 6 years old

I also have a BC/Golden mix (Ignite) who is 3 years old and is focusing on agility.

Both dogs now perform with the Canine Stars and Superdogs in large audience shows- a pathway paved by Pimg. ?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was beautiful to watch. I was a lurker back when you were posting but I do remember her. I'm sorry that she passed on.

What a wonderful life you had with each other.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very nice tribute to Pimg.


----------

